# How do you determine runline on a oval track



## gunlocators (Feb 27, 2007)

How can I determine runline of the oval track I race no one seem to give that info up when asked seems as if no one knows. Can some one tell n]me step by step from what point to what point to measure. Do I measure from center of track all the way around or what?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

You have 2 different measurments. One is "center line" and the other is "drive line". The center line should be pretty much self explainatory (down the center all the way around the track). The drive line is typically in the center to out toward the wall on the straights (depending on track) and about the width of your car off the corner. Maybe other people have different ways of saying this but this is how I have always looked at it. See if somebody has a measuring wheel or pick up a cheap one from Harbor Freight or the local hardware and do your measuring.


----------

